# Game 42: Phoenix Suns @ New York Knicks (1/24)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (33-8) vs New York Knicks (18-25) *

*When: Wensday, January 24th
Time: 5:30 Arizona
Tv: my45*
*Previous Meeting: 108-86 Suns *

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *

1. *Stopbury*
_Stephon Marbury is a big offensive threat. He is a big
reason for the Knicks offensive fire powers, Suns need to make
him shoot alot of jumpers and force him to turn it over. _

2. *Fastbreak.  *
_Knicks are not very good at getting back on defense.
Suns have to exploit that and attack on the fastbreak. Push the 
ball up floor as much as possible. _

3. *Big Stats from STAT  *
_I have a feeling Amare will have a big game. I think he's
a little mad about getting in foul trouble against the Wizards and
will be looking to take it out on Eddy Curry. _









*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> WASHINGTON, Jan. 23 (AP) -- Steve Nash and the Suns made Gilbert Arenas and the Washington Wizards look more like pretenders than contenders Tuesday night, putting the East's top-scoring team in its place with a 127-105 thumping.
> 
> "I did hear that they wanted to be the Phoenix Suns of the East,'' said Amare Stoudemire, who had 15 points on 5-for-6 shooting. "I think there's only one Phoenix Suns, and we rest in the West. And that's how it's going to be for a while.''
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Raja Bell vs Jamal Crawford*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*New York Knicks Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Isiah Thomas*​


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Starbury

This is getting ridiculous. How can Phoenix even begin to gauge how well they're doing/how the really stand against teams if every single team they play's point guard is missing? I mean, Christ-sakes, _this is ridiculous_.

Gah; if Starbury doesn't show up, then we should have an easy time.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Marbury might miss the game.



> GREENBURGH, N.Y. - The New York Knicks could be without starting point guard Stephon Marbury on Wednesday night when they host the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> Marbury was unable to finish either of the last two games because of soreness in his left knee. He did little more than shoot at practice Tuesday and said he would wait another day before making a decision.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns//articles/0123marbury-ON.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Helvius said:


> Starbury
> 
> This is getting ridiculous. How can Phoenix even begin to gauge how well they're doing/how the really stand against teams if every single team they play's point guard is missing? I mean, Christ-sakes, _this is ridiculous_.
> 
> Gah; if Starbury doesn't show up, then we should have an easy time.


PG? It's been more than just PGs that have missed some games.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think you need to lower the alert to blue... but remember call the President first... he's in charge of all the color coded charts that serve no purpose in this country :biggrin: .


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Cakewalk now that the "best point guard in the league" isn't leading his team against the Suns.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

This will not be a game, it will be a layup line for the Suns.

My Prediction 
Suns 135
Knicks 99


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> This will not be a game, it will be a layup line for the Suns.
> 
> My Prediction
> Suns 135
> Knicks 99



Everyone thought it would be easy against the Rockets without Tmac and Yao, so don't be too over confident.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Everyone thought it would be easy against the Rockets without Tmac and Yao, so don't be too over confident.



I have to agree, Im always a little nervous when steve plays back-to-backs. 


Then again... its the knicks....


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm still upset about the triple OT game last season. With STAT, I want them to win BIG tonight.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Then again... its the knicks....


Yep the same knick team that beat you guys in three overtimes last year.

But in all seriousness with marbury we dont have much of a chance. He has been playing great ball this season and without him its next to impossible to win against you guys. If he was playing I think it would be a close game.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Nashaholic said:


> its the knicks....


How do you not be over confident when any team plays the KNICKS. Esp, When you have Amare', who is coming off a very Sub-Par performance in DC. Need I say more...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> How do you not be over confident when any team plays the KNICKS. Esp, When you have Amare', who is coming off a very Sub-Par performance in DC. Need I say more...



They're 18-25, which is not that bad.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> They're 18-25, which is not that bad.


Yeah, for the East... That's 10th in the EAST and 19th in the League... You are right, its not that BAD.

:lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> Yeah, for the East... That's 10th in the EAST and 19th in the League... You are right, its not that BAD.
> 
> :lol:


Anyone can beat anyone on any given day. I don't need go back and forth with someone on this.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> Yeah, for the East... That's 10th in the EAST and 19th in the League... You are right, its not that BAD.
> 
> :lol:



If the Suns lose tonight, we know who to look for.

Your our escape goat. :biggrin:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Anyone can beat anyone on any given day. I don't need go back and forth with someone on this.


Good point. Rep.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

STAT with a good game. but he is clearly still not 100%. it'll be up and down and i dont know if he'll ever go back to the old 100% Amare but this version of Amare is what the Suns need in the playoffs


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 
> 1. *Stopbury*
> _Stephon Marbury is a big offensive threat. He is a big
> ...


Did not play.



> 2. *Fastbreak.  *
> _Knicks are not very good at getting back on defense.
> Suns have to exploit that and attack on the fastbreak. Push the
> ball up floor as much as possible. _


Check.

Suns beat the knicks 11 - 2 on the break.



> 3. *Big Stats from STAT  *
> _I have a feeling Amare will have a big game. I think he's
> a little mad about getting in foul trouble against the Wizards and
> will be looking to take it out on Eddy Curry. _


Check.

Amare with 30 and 11. Most impressive 30 since he only scored 4 in the first
half.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

****!

I thought this game was tomorrow. Whoops. Looks like the Knicks gave us a better run then the Wizzards!

Can anyone tell me what happened? The summary articles by the associated press suck.

From the box score it looks like the Suns had a poor shooting night but got to the line a few more times then the Knicks. It looks like the Knicks did a good job of moving the ball as they had less turnovers and almost as many assists as the Suns. It also appears the Suns always had control but just never built a huge lead that would put the game away.

Is my analysis of the box score a pretty good wrap up of the game? Or am I way off?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I thought this game was tomorrow. Whoops. Looks like the Knicks gave us a better run then the Wizzards!


I think it would have been even closer if steph played. Maybe overtime or something?

But anyway good game guys and congrats on the 15 stright win.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

15 in a row... not the blow out i thought it was going to be, but a WIN is a WIN.


----------

